# 1967 GTO header install HELP PLEASE!!!!!



## hurstmotox67 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a 1967 GTO sport coupe that im installing the engine transmission and driveshaft and headers and etc in. Its a 4 speed car and im having a real hard time installing the Hooker Competition headers that are wrapped. they are the bolt in the head slide the header back style that just makes it a real pain in the ass. i bought the 3/8 inch bead bolts to use. so PLEASE any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

